

Don’t Trust iTunes Movies in the Cloud - dmdeller
http://danhon.com/2013/02/13/dont-trust-itunes-movies-in-the-cloud/

======
olgeni
They always use that "I know how upsetting/frustrating that can be" BS,
straight from the book.

------
fnayr
Ironically, this article is so old that Anchorman is back on iTunes (in the US
at least).

